# New PS3 COD clan being put together



## Danny (29 Nov 2012)

Hello guys, not been on here for ages, I still have my 2ft planted but been playing with marines the last few weeks. Sold the big tank in the end as did not have the time to look after it and now playing with a 2ft marine and planning a custom tank ( if I ever get around to it ) 

If any of you play MW3 or BO2 and fancy joining a clan have a look here, I am sort of co founder of it.






Play MW3 or BO2 on PS3? Looking for a new clan? Sick of being on the loosing team all the time? Want a friendly experienced team to play with? 

Well you have come to the right place, we are a friendly group of players of all ages and ranks. We do not care about your rank or KD as long as you can work well as part of a team when the time comes as to us it is all about winning at any cost!

If you want to join let us know and we will add you into a couple of games to see if you are suitable to join our up and coming clan.

From the quickest no scopers to throwing knife experts we have it all, the only thing you must have or will not be considered for joining our clan is a MIC. Communication is key between clan members when in a game and also lobbies, not only that but it helps to build up friendships between members and keep a friendly atmosphere for everyone. 

We have members online 24/7 so you can be 99% certain to always have other clan members to play with and also have a closed group on facebook for clan members only that you will be invited to once being accepted into the clan.

If you like what you have read what are you waiting for...... post up your tag for a trail run or find us on facebook J2G#clan.


----------

